# Avery Ruff Stand



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if Avery has made improvements to the ruff stand. In doing a little research the main complaint seems to be the holes do not often line up properly for height adjusyments and the platform is slick when wet. In looking through the product description, the stand is advertised as having a non slip surface. Anyone have a newer ruff stand and if so likes/dislikes.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

The last one I saw, won at a raffle last Spring, the surface was still VERY slick when wet.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

I may be missing something, but I didn't think the surface was "slick". I just bought one a couple of months ago from Cabellas and used it for a week in the Dakotas. Granted the dog was going straight from the water and not jumping onto the platform, but I didn't see any issues there. There was an adjustment for the dog when I was teaching her to get on the platform in the backyard and her not overshooting the landing, but I thought she was just being a spaz. I guess if you really wanted to improve it, you could put some of that anti-slide tape that they put on stairs and you probably wouldn't need but a couple of strips.

Didn't have a "hole lineup" issue either. But I did lose one of the clips for the legs (fumbling around by a pothole in pitch black while setting up). Have to have Avery send me a handful of them ($2.00 per).

Overall I thought the stand was sturdy and perfect for hunting in standing water.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Kyle B said:


> But I did lose one of the clips for the legs (fumbling around by a pothole in pitch black while setting up). Have to have Avery send me a handful of them ($2.00 per).
> 
> Overall I thought the stand was sturdy and perfect for hunting in standing water.


I am really surprised they don't attach the clips with a some type of wire so you can't loose them. I am in the process of building one, but I was planning on using the bullet springs so I would not have to fiddle with some type of clip.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I found the Ruff Stands to be slick, and very wobbly, and prone to fall over when the dog jumps off. Replaced with a Sport Stand, and have been very pleased.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Mistyriver said:


> I am really surprised they don't attach the clips with a some type of wire so you can't loose them. I am in the process of building one, but I was planning on using the bullet springs so I would not have to fiddle with some type of clip.


They do have a wire that goes around the leg. The issue really is if the bottom part of the leg separates from the top (while you are expanding it). I'm not sure anything can be done about the design of it anyway. It was my first rodeo with it, but I'll probably lose another one eventually and for $2, its worth just getting a couple of extra.

Sturdiness....my experience was the opposite in that I thought the thing was much more sturdy than I expected. I did have to figure out which way to have the legs pointed for maximum sturdiness, but at its core its a lightweight stand sitting in the water so its not like the dog is jumping off a tree stand type setup (ie there will be some movement). I think this is a key point (lightweight that is), because of the type of hunting I was doing I had to carry the thing for 1/2 mile or more and set it up in the water where there were no trees. 

To each his own. I think its a decent product, but obviously others don't like it.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I just felt it was over priced for 179 and some change.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Misty What are you building? can you post a pic. I built an expandable one several years a go that doubled as a decoy carrrier,need to rebuild using aluminum. I train several dogs on stands and needed something durable and confident for the dog, I sold my ruff dog stand, it worked OK for confident dogs, once they quit shaking the stand quit shaking!

I want something that is solid and has an edge to it that the dog can get his feet onto as he pulls himself out of the water. when your in 36"+ water the dog isnt going to jump back on the stand he has to pull himself up.
I saw a floating stand made of a truck tire intertube with a plywood center, but it was tippy and the tube was too high out of the water to re-enter

Share some ideas if you have them


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a ruff stand and mine is very unstable on dry land but it seems to work better when you can push it down in the mud. As for the holes lining up I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Sport stand is very user friendly and the dogs like it .


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

Who makes the sport stand?


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Dont know who actually makes it but the guy that developed it is from Carlyle, Illinois here is link to the stand
http://www.gundogsupply.com/tall-sportstand-black-with-decoy-bag.html


----------

